# Building in concrete



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread is about innovative uses of concrete in construction, highlighting constructions made fully or substantially in concrete. This also includes discussion on advantages and disadvantages of concrete, costs, challenges, and sustainability. 

*PLANNED THREADS IN BUILDING IN… SERIES*

Building in bricks
*Building in concrete (this)*
Building in glass
Building in grass
Building in metal
Building in mud
Building in plastic
Building prefab
Building in stone
Building with water
Building in wood


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Early concrete architecture 









(wikimedia)


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

A Concrete Micro-House in Japan Works All the Angles (photos: Dwell)


----------

